# A LIMITED NUMBER OF TEGUTALK T-SHIRTS ARE STILL AVAILABLE



## DaveDragon (Feb 28, 2009)

T-shirts were shipped the week of 8/10/08. Check back next year for another Pre-Order.

TeguTalk t-shirts will be available in adult sizes small, medium, large, and extra large, and will be $15 TOTAL! That's shipped to your door. Shipping to Canada will be $12 extra. Payment in US Dollars. XXL and up will be $1.50 per extra X (XXL is +$1.50, XXXL is +$3.00 etc.) 

The t-shirts will be a 50/50 blend so they will not have much shrinkage. We can not do custom shirts. 






The collar will be solid black.

We must meet a minimum order of 20 t-shirts to order them.

TeguTalk caps are $15 plus $5 for shipping. Shipping to Canada will be $12 extra. Free shipping if ordered with a t-shirt. Payment in US Dollars.










This is the actual cap.

We must meet a minimum order of 12 caps to order them. If we don't I will refund the money.

For all orders please specify the quantity and *your full shipping address.* Also please include your TeguTalk name.

Payments accepted through paypal and can be sent to <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->.
Again please include all info listed above!


here is an example:

Small: 0
medium: 1
Large: 0
X-Large:2
Cap: 1

John Smith
123 Main Street
Anywhere, NY 12345
Total paid is 30 dollars

include this info in your paypal payment e-mail

The pre-order will be open until July 19th. They will ship approx. 2 weeks later.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Those are just lines on the collar of the t-shirt indicating that it is a t-shirt, right, not a white collar? Just wondering...


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



ashesc212 said:


> Those are just lines on the collar of the t-shirt indicating that it is a t-shirt, right, not a white collar? Just wondering...


The collar is black, not striped white. The pic is recycled.


----------



## ashesc212 (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Do they run big by chance? I'm trying to figure out my size. =)


----------



## DaveDragon (Feb 28, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



ashesc212 said:


> Do they run big by chance? I'm trying to figure out my size. =)


They seem to be normal sizes to me.


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

BUMP!!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

is it looking like there is going to be enough to order?


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

There's still 6 weeks to go. 6 shirts & 1 cap ordered so far. I'm sure we'll make the t-shirt order qty. The caps... I don't know.


----------



## alewis0890 (Mar 10, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

are the hats fitted or strapped?


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 11, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



alewis0890 said:


> are the hats fitted or strapped?


Velcro strapped.


----------



## firebreather (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

beauties


----------



## jmiles50 (Mar 17, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

I'm in for 1 XXL Tshirt!!! :roon


----------



## JohnMatthew (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

People need to get those orders in.. I missed my chance last year and don't want to have to wait longer!! You'll regret it if you don't order at least a shirt!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 20, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

BUMP! 

HEY FOLKS, GET 'EM WHILE YOU CAN!


----------



## DaveDragon (Mar 21, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

There's still a month to go, but there hasn't been any activity in a long time.

Don't be late!!! We have to buy at least 20 t-shirts to make the minimum order!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Mar 28, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



DaveDragon said:


> There's still a month to go, but there hasn't been any activity in a long time.
> 
> Don't be late!!! We have to buy at least 20 t-shirts to make the minimum order!




Come one folks! You know you want to be part of the cool crowd! Order a shirt!


----------



## JohnMatthew (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

How far from minimum order are we on hats and shirts?


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

*I've only received (3) orders so far!!! (6) t-shirts & (1) cap!*

Get those orders in soon! About 3 weeks to go! We need a minimum of 20 t-shirts to place the order. The minimum for the caps is 12.

Put the word out!! Get your TeguTalk t-shirt!!

I'll let it go longer if I have to. There was a lot of interest a 3 months ago and very few people have come out to order.


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Common people; I want a TeguTalk shirt!!!!!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

BUMP I SAY!!! BUMP!!! COME ON PEOPLE!


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

*bump*


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

COME ON! 2 weeks to go and we're no where near the minimum quantity to order!


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



Pony said:


> What do the shirts look like?


See the beginning of this post. There are a few posts around here (Member Photo thread?) with people wearing them.

http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=3400

They are very well made. I've got a couple and wear them often.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



DaveDragon said:


> COME ON! 2 weeks to go and we're no where near the minimum quantity to order!




HOLY CRAP!! I'M NOT GETTING A SHIRT THIS TIME EITHER AM I??? :doh 

Come on folks! You know you want one of these super-high quality, sweet looking Tegu Talk shirts! Don't you want to be cool like everyone else?!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

anyone feel like ordering a shirt today?


----------



## jmiles50 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

I can probably order 1 next week!


----------



## Jer723 (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

i will probably order one.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Sweet! We need as many people as possible to do it or no one will be able to get one!


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

This is a pre-order. I'm collecting the money and hopefully will place an order soon. I only have orders for 6 t-shirts so far!! We need a minimum of 20 t-shirts to order!

I'll probably leave it open for a while longer. There will probably be more interest once the Tegu's start hatching. If not, I'm leaving the money in my PayPal account and will refund the money if necessary.

http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=3400


----------



## RehabRalphy (Apr 22, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Bobby, just a thought, I have about 200 tegutalk.com stickers. Why not place them on the containers you ship your tegus in. Get some more members in here.

More members = more sales in the future.


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



RehabRalphy said:


> Bobby, just a thought, I have about 200 tegutalk.com stickers. Why not place them on the containers you ship your tegus in. Get some more members in here.
> 
> More members = more sales in the future.


Or make more of the refrigerator magnets. Those were great!


----------



## ashesc212 (Apr 23, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

I want TeguTalk Magnets!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Apr 28, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

any new folks on here want a shirt?! if so, check out the beginning of this thread!


----------



## DaveDragon (May 13, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Come on guys!!! We need more people to be able to order!!

I know there are a lot of new members. Take a look at some of the other t-shirt & cap threads. You know you want one!!!!

I'm holding the money I've received in my Paypal account in case I have to refund it all, but I'd rather have more people want t-shirts & caps so we can get the order going!!!! If anyone who's paid already wants there money back, that's no problem. 

I'll leave the pre-order going until the end of July when the Tegu's are shipping. I'm sure there will be more interest then.

Here are a couple of pics I found of the t-shirts. There are some pics of members wearing them in the t-shirts threads but I don't have permission to repost them.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (May 13, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

COME ON PEOPLE!!!!! GET A SHIRT!!!!!!!! :ikiyo


----------



## ZEKE (May 13, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

you all know that you want these amazing shirts!

here is a close up of mine! (took this pic for a tegu giveaway thread)


----------



## Jer723 (May 14, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



Red Earth Exotics said:


> COME ON PEOPLE!!!!! GET A SHIRT!!!!!!!! :ikiyo




OK OK ill probably get a shirt.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 14, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



Jer723 said:


> OK OK ill probably get a shirt.


http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=3400

Go back to the beginning of this thread and follow the directions. You need to pre-pay to be on the list. :mrgreen:


----------



## Toby_H (May 23, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

I bought a shirt and cap last year and was very impressed with the quality of bothÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

IÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢ve taken my Tegu to two different Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??Reptile DaysÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â at local colleges wearing the shirt proudlyÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ both the Tegu and the shirt got a good bit of attentionÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

I wore the Tegu shirt to two other reptile expos in the last year and at each one someone came up to me and asked if I had a Tegu (different people each time). If you are proud to be a Tegu owner they are a great way to show your pride. Also no one out there has a better reputation as a Tegu breeder than Bobby so donÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢t be hesitant to brag about the source of your Tegu!

Just a thoughtÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ I donÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã¢â??Â¢t look at the threads in this section very often at allÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ I just happened to glance at it today and saw this thread. You may consider making a post in one of the more active sections referring people hereÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦

Last thingÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ to all the people thinking Ã?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?â??I might get a shirtÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?ÂÃ?Â¢Ã¢â??Â¬Ã?Â¦ unless you step in and pre order you, nor anyone else, will have the opportunity to get a shirt or cap. So step in now before the chance has slipped away!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (May 25, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

BUMP


----------



## kryptonitebarz (May 26, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Friday... I shall paypal my money on friday.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (May 27, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

any one else???


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 1, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

BUMP


----------



## Albinorhino (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

i want 2 of them so bad but dont have paypall.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

it's pretty easy to get paypal.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 3, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



Albinorhino said:


> i want 2 of them so bad but dont have paypall.


Just sign up and attach it to an ATM/credit card or bank account.


----------



## Albinorhino (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

i ordered two of them cant wait to get them. when should they be heading out?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

We still need orders for 12 more t-shirts to make the minimum order. :mrgreen:


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

YAY!!! im gettin a tegutalk T - Shirt. I cant wait!!!


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jun 4, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

COME ON!! We need 12 more orders folks! Dig down DEEP into those pockets! Break your kids piggy banks! Clean under the couch!


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



Red Earth Exotics said:


> COME ON!! We need 12 more orders folks! Dig down DEEP into those pockets! Break your kids piggy banks! Clean under the couch!



lol, break the piggy banks were starting a tegutalk revolution! sign up for a t-shirt, or they might not sell them next year!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

All we need to do is make the minimum order (20) before I can place the order. If we have to wait another few months it's no big deal, the money is sitting in my Paypal account, I won't touch it in case I have to do a refund. There should be more interest once the eggs start popping!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

All we need to do is make the minimum order (20) before I can place the order. If we have to wait another few months it's no big deal, the money is sitting in my Paypal account, I won't touch it in case I have to do a refund. There should be more interest once the eggs start popping!


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

I want one..  How much are they to get to Canada again?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 8, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



FoxxCola said:


> I want one..  How much are they to get to Canada again?


$12 extra for shipping. http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=66&t=3400


----------



## bubbategu2 (Jun 9, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

I "PayPal"ed for a large T-shirt please. I hope you got the money, honey.


----------



## FoxxCola (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Can I still get one? $15 for the shirt plus $12 (shipped to Canada) so $27 and that is shipped to my door right?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



FoxxCola said:


> Can I still get one? $15 for the shirt plus $12 (shipped to Canada) so $27 and that is shipped to my door right?


That is correct. You may have to pay some duty taxes (or whatever it's called) when it crosses the border.

I'm still waiting to meet the minimum quantity to be able to order them. Yours would bring it up to 10, need 10 more. Interest has already picked up since the Tegu's are hatching.


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



DaveDragon said:


> FoxxCola said:
> 
> 
> > Can I still get one? $15 for the shirt plus $12 (shipped to Canada) so $27 and that is shipped to my door right?
> ...



Good i cant wait to get mine, i dont know how you coudnt buy the shirt!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 11, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

One way or the other we will place the order for the t-shirts on July 20th. We will get them about August 1st so they can be shipped out in time for anyone going to the Daytona show August 21st-23rd.

http://www.reptilebreedersexpo.com/


----------



## Jer723 (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



DaveDragon said:


> One way or the other we will place the order for the t-shirts on July 20th. We will get them about August 1st so they can be shipped out in time for anyone going to the Daytona show August 21st-23rd.
> 
> http://www.reptilebreedersexpo.com/



when should i bring my money to you then, the day before, or something?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 12, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*



Jer723 said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > One way or the other we will place the order for the t-shirts on July 20th. We will get them about August 1st so they can be shipped out in time for anyone going to the Daytona show August 21st-23rd.
> ...


We can meet at All Pets some time in the next month. No hurry.


----------



## edge911fire (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

what payment are you accepting for these


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 20, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Paypal. See the first post on page 1 for details.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 28, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

BUMP!!!!! 4 weeks to go!!!!


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Heres a little .gif animation I made to help promote T-shirt sales. Its not much, but I do believe if Tux replaces the original logo <!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/smlllogo.gif" onclick="window.open(this.href);return false;">http://www.tegutalk.com/smlllogo.gif</a><!-- m --> then maybe this would be a little bit more flashy.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

VERY NICE!!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

*THE MINIMUM ORDER HAS BEEN REACHED!!!! 15 DAYS TO GO (JULY 19TH)!!! GET YOUR ORDER IN SOON OUR YOU'LL HAVE TO WAIT ANOTHER YEAR!!*


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Hey Dave, are we anywhere near hitting minimum on caps perchance?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

YES!! We have met the minimum on both t-shirts & caps!! The order will be placed July 20th!  

You will get your cap. 

We will pick them up on approx. August 1st and ship the next week USPS Priority.


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 5, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

:app


----------



## JohnMatthew (Jul 6, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

sweeeet


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Anyone else??? Only 6 days to go!!!


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Only 4 days to go!! Order now or wait another year!!


----------



## ashesc212 (Jul 15, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

Yippee! I can't wait!


----------



## hndrsnbrn (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

I just ordered mine!!!! :bud


----------



## Beasty (Jul 16, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

DONE!
Get your orders in or be out of luck till next year!
:roon


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 17, 2009)

*Re: TEGUTALK T-SHIRT & CAP PRE-ORDER 2009!!!!!*

*2 DAYS LEFT TO GO!!!!!!!*


----------



## Red Earth Exotics (Jul 29, 2009)

Dave, you got an estimated ship date?


----------



## DaveDragon (Jul 29, 2009)

I should have them early next week. We were going to drive up Saturday (1.25 hours) to pick them up but our plans fell through. I'll ship late next week or Monday August 10th.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 3, 2009)

T-SHIRTS & CAPS ARE IN!!! I'LL START SHIPPING THEM LATER THIS WEEK.


----------



## Beasty (Aug 3, 2009)

*SCHWEET!!*
lot2 

ALL HAIL THE MIGHTY DAVE!
:wnw 


:bolt


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 3, 2009)

Now if I could just get our Blue's to lay!!!!


----------



## GOT_TEGUS (Aug 3, 2009)

DaveDragon said:


> Now if I could just get our Blue's to lay!!!!




that would be Great Dave :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 10, 2009)

T-SHIRTS & CAPS SHIPPED TODAY!!!!!


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 10, 2009)

YAY can't wait!!!!


----------



## jd61285 (Aug 11, 2009)

I recieved mine today thanks a bunch Dave. They came out great!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 11, 2009)

No problem! Thank the USPS!!


----------



## Jer723 (Aug 12, 2009)

sorry dave i still have to find a day to come and pick it up. lol


----------



## ashesc212 (Aug 12, 2009)

Woohoo! I received my t-shirts today! They look great. Thanks so much, Dave.


----------



## Beasty (Aug 12, 2009)

Got my silk screened shirt and embroidered cap. Decent quality stuff!
Thanks Dave!


----------



## rhoneycutt22 (Aug 15, 2009)

Can I still order 1 cap? I just got myfirst tegu today. I do not have paypal though, so can I send money order?


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 15, 2009)

Paypal only. Send your request to Bobby Hill (Varnyard, owner of this forum) at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->


----------



## rhoneycutt22 (Aug 15, 2009)

Thanks Dan. I will.


----------



## throneofjade (Aug 16, 2009)

Got mine. I love it!!! Thanks again.


----------



## ashesc212 (Aug 23, 2009)

Are there any more t-shirts still available? Just wondering because I'll post it up on the Facebook page if there are.


----------



## DaveDragon (Aug 23, 2009)

ashesc212 said:


> Are there any more t-shirts still available? Just wondering because I'll post it up on the Facebook page if there are.


Contact Bobby (<!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e -->). He has what's left.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 16, 2010)

I do have some left, and a few hats too. I need to get them out and see what we have.


----------



## goodtimes (May 16, 2010)

Hey Bobby, I would love to have a shirt. Let me know when you figure out what you have left. A large would be great!! Cheers!


----------



## Jason (May 16, 2010)

I would like 2 XL's and a medium if you still have them. How do I go about ordering?


----------



## VARNYARD (May 16, 2010)

I have 8 hats, one adult small T shirt, 5 large adult Ts and 3 extra large. Email me at <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> with what you want.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 16, 2010)

The three extra large Ts are pending payment.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 16, 2010)

One large is sold.


----------



## Jason (May 21, 2010)

Just sent payment for the shirts! Can't wait! Sorry Bobby, didn't mean to make you wait on the payment, had to wait a lil while for payday to roll around.
-Jason


----------



## VARNYARD (May 21, 2010)

No problem bro!!

The three EX large are sold, and two hats.


----------



## Jason (May 29, 2010)

Thanks Bobby, got my shirts in the mail the other day. l can't wait to show them off at the Tucson reptile expo in Sept.
-Jason


----------



## goodtimes (Jun 1, 2010)

I got my shirts the other day and they ROCK :roon Thanks for the quick action Bobby. I will be sporting mine on the plane to Arizona tomorrow.


----------



## Curtis T (Sep 10, 2010)

A cpuple of questions 1 are you going to be ordering more t shirts soon? 2nd can you get them with pockets I would be willing to pay extra if need be.

Thanks Curtis


----------



## DaveDragon (Sep 30, 2010)

Send a PM to Varnyard (Bobby). He has what is left from last year. I don't think there is enough interest to justify ordering more, unless Bobby wants to put out a few hundred dollars out of his pocket. I'm sure pockets could be done, but the cost would be very high for a small quantity. If you're serious about wanting a couple of pocketed t-shirts, I could ask the vendor, but previously the minimum quantity was 20. 2 shirts might cost you $50 (or more) each due to a setup cost.


----------



## Toby_H (Sep 30, 2010)

I bought a Tegu Talk t-shirt and hat in '08 when I first got my Tegu. Having worn and washed both of them quite a bit, I must say I am impressed with the quality of each. 

I wear them every time I go to a reptile show or similar. A couple of times I've met people from forums at such events and have used the Tegu Talk shirt & hat as a way to help them find me.

I also wear it when I take my Tegu out to the park or local Pet Shops. This way whenever anyone asks where I got him or where they can learn more about him, they can see the shirt as well as hear the name which will help them remember when they get home to research. 

Lastly, I must admit, I'm proud of the quality of Tegu I received when purchasing from Bobby Hill and I am happy to be a billboard for him.


----------

